# Rhodes - Buy a car / Rent an Apartment



## Bear68 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear All

My business takes me to Rhodes so often that I think I should rent an apartment and buy a car (greek). I'm looing for something compact and automatic (leg problem) and an apartment in the New Town or nearby.

If anyone has any ideas, please let me know!

Cheers

Rob


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Just supposing you do buy a car on Rhodes , where would you keep it when not there ?
Can you be sure it wont be vandalised or stolen


----------

